# Catfish identification



## SWAMPFOX (May 9, 2009)

I caught these four cats in my father-in-law's pond this morning in Jacksonville, FL. This is the first time I've ever know there to be cats in it. 

Anybody know what kind they are. I don't think they're channel cats since their tails aren't forked.

I got a pic of a larger one that I will also post. 

Thanks.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (May 9, 2009)

Here's pic of a larger one I caught


----------



## SWAMPFOX (May 9, 2009)

Here's a shot of his head if it's of any help.
Thanks.


----------



## GS284 (May 9, 2009)

brown bullhead (speckled cat)


----------



## Jersey Outlaw (May 9, 2009)

*mudcats*

I am not sure of the proper name, but I have always heard them called mudcats or river cats.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2009)

We always called em speckled cats, and they are good eatin`, if they are fresh caught, and out of clean water.


----------



## Psychohillbilly (May 9, 2009)

Brown Bullheads. I also see some bass tails and bluegill in there. Any pics of those? How big?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 9, 2009)

Those are bullhead catfish.


----------



## Son (May 9, 2009)

*Catfish*

Bullheads, the meat is pink..  They will get up to around 2 pounds or so.
The body of water I live on is full of em.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (May 9, 2009)

The bluegills were all double hand size and I caught them on my fly rod using a lime green Firefly Shimmy bug. The bass and the cats were caught in about 2 feet of water on a cane pole using a 1/32 oz. jig under a cork with Wallyworld Canadian night crawlers for bait. I cut the night crawlers into about three pieces for bait.  I don't normally keep the bass. They were about a pound each but they were gut hooked and bleeding so I kept them.


----------



## dawg2 (May 9, 2009)

Look like Bullheads.


----------



## germag (May 10, 2009)

Those are good bait for flatheads......


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 10, 2009)

germag said:


> Those are good bait for flatheads......



clip the side fins.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (May 10, 2009)

I clipped the fins before I ever attempted to remove the hook. Still got nailed on my left thumb. When I cleaned them, the meat was pink/pinkish. 

The largest one was a female and had roe in her and one of the smaller ones was also a female with roe in her as well.


----------



## Psychohillbilly (May 10, 2009)

Bet that was fun on a cane pole.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 10, 2009)

SWAMPFOX said:


> I clipped the fins before I ever attempted to remove the hook. Still got nailed on my left thumb. When I cleaned them, the meat was pink/pinkish.
> 
> The largest one was a female and had roe in her and one of the smaller ones was also a female with roe in her as well.



Sorry, I meant clip the side fins when using as bait. This helps the flat head hold the bait longer and aids in a better hook set.


----------



## Nastytater (May 10, 2009)

Heres you a picture of a channel cat just so you'll know....Notice the speckle on its sides.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






     I believe that you have caught is nothing more than a Bullhead....I'll try to find some more pictures and post them to compare....


----------



## Nastytater (May 10, 2009)

Here is you a link you can go too....http://www.cumberlandcoveresort.com/Pictures/fishid/bullhead.html
    There might be one of those you caught that is a channel cat...The top picture has it in it....The very top fish looks to me to be a different species.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 10, 2009)

An amazingly tolerant fish of poor water conditions --we used to catch them out of stock ponds that were little more than glorified mudholes.   

Mother was a real trooper about cooking them --there's a reason they call them "mud cats."


----------



## drippin' rock (May 10, 2009)

I agree with Nic... grew up calling them speckled cat.  Ate them all the time!


----------



## redneckacorn (May 11, 2009)

those are very good eating as I remember, haven't caught any in years , since they drained and dug out my parents pond and then stocked it.


----------

